# Ninja Birdie!



## Cryson123 (Feb 18, 2011)

So I got done doing some laundry in the other room and noticed my TV's top mounted camera displaced...Hanging down off the tv rather.










He managed to take a picture of himself during the crime! Busted!


----------



## Woodstock (Feb 25, 2011)

That's funny!


----------



## Chez (Feb 17, 2011)

LOL .. what a classic!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lol thats so funny


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Hahaha! Classic!


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

Too funny!!!! he cant deny it!


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

You'll have to get him a little hoodie so he can hide his face from cameras whilst vandalising them


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Sar said:


> You'll have to get him a little hoodie so he can hide his face from cameras whilst vandalising them


Ha ha ha lol :rofl:


----------



## WereAllMadHere (Jan 24, 2011)

lol how adorable


----------

